# [SOLVED] No connection with DIR-615



## mrnebb01 (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi, I recently re-connected to Virgin Media and have 20mb broadband through cable. Part of the package was a free DIR-615 wireless router which i was going to use to play PS3 wirelessly. 
Following the onscreen instructions from the cd provided, i powered up the router, added ethernet cable from computer to LAN port, added ethernet cable from modem to internet port, and here is where my problem starts. I have no connection to the internet. This is my 1st time using wifi, and i can still go online if i revert back to cable from modem straight to computer, after re-powering the modem.
I have tried going back to factory settings on the d-link router and powering everything down, re-connecting the router and starting up, re-connecting the modem and starting up, and then turning on puter but still no connection.
Thanx Andy.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: No connection with DIR-615*

Please follow the instructions exactly and post the requested information when you have completed the connnection.



The following procedure should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems. If you require PPPoE configuration for the DSL modem, that will have to be configured to match the ISP requirements.

Note that the wireless encryption and channel selection will have to be done after the basic wired connection is established, the first step is to get wired connections working.



Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on. 
Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous command output! 

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## mrnebb01 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: No connection with DIR-615*

OK i did the turn everything off reboot everything and still no connection. 

I did 2 command promts. 1st is while not connected. 2nd is while connected just modem to pc.

1st................
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Andy Neely>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Andy
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon Gigabit Ethernet 10/10
0/1000Base-T Adapter, Copper RJ-45
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-D8-14-7C-64
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.250.38
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

C:\Documents and Settings\Andy Neely>ping 81.99.84.252

Pinging 81.99.84.252 with 32 bytes of data:

Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for 81.99.84.252:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\Andy Neely>ping 81.99.84.1

Pinging 81.99.84.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for 81.99.84.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\Andy Neely>ping 194.168.4.100

Pinging 194.168.4.100 with 32 bytes of data:

Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for 194.168.4.100:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\Andy Neely>ping 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:

Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\Andy Neely>ping yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.


C:\Documents and Settings\Andy Neely>



2nd.....................
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Andy Neely>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Andy
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon Gigabit Ethernet 10/10
0/1000Base-T Adapter, Copper RJ-45
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-D8-14-7C-64
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 81.99.84.252
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.252.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 81.99.84.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 62.253.131.21
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100
194.168.8.100
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 03 December 2009 11:50:48
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 08 December 2009 18:21:24

C:\Documents and Settings\Andy Neely>ping 81.99.84.252

Pinging 81.99.84.252 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 81.99.84.252: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 81.99.84.252: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 81.99.84.252: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 81.99.84.252: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 81.99.84.252:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Andy Neely>ping 81.99.84.1

Pinging 81.99.84.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 81.99.84.1: bytes=32 time=22ms TTL=255
Reply from 81.99.84.1: bytes=32 time=7ms TTL=255
Reply from 81.99.84.1: bytes=32 time=6ms TTL=255
Reply from 81.99.84.1: bytes=32 time=7ms TTL=255

Ping statistics for 81.99.84.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 6ms, Maximum = 22ms, Average = 10ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Andy Neely>ping 194.168.4.100

Pinging 194.168.4.100 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 194.168.4.100: bytes=32 time=8ms TTL=252
Reply from 194.168.4.100: bytes=32 time=6ms TTL=252
Reply from 194.168.4.100: bytes=32 time=7ms TTL=252
Reply from 194.168.4.100: bytes=32 time=25ms TTL=252

Ping statistics for 194.168.4.100:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 6ms, Maximum = 25ms, Average = 11ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Andy Neely>ping 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=118ms TTL=51
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=117ms TTL=51
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=119ms TTL=51
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=117ms TTL=51

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 117ms, Maximum = 119ms, Average = 117ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Andy Neely>ping yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [69.147.114.224] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 69.147.114.224: bytes=32 time=120ms TTL=51
Reply from 69.147.114.224: bytes=32 time=120ms TTL=51
Reply from 69.147.114.224: bytes=32 time=117ms TTL=51
Reply from 69.147.114.224: bytes=32 time=118ms TTL=51

Ping statistics for 69.147.114.224:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 117ms, Maximum = 120ms, Average = 118ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Andy Neely>



I'm referring back to trusted method to get online at the moment, All the lights on d-link are green although still no connection.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: No connection with DIR-615*

Did you follow all the instructions EXACTLY, including the cabling and reset instructions? If so, with that modem and a working DIR-615, you should have had a working wired connection.


----------



## mrnebb01 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: No connection with DIR-615*

Yes i followed them exactly. I've tried it a few times but still not getting the connection, i can't understand it, this was a brand new dir-615 and a new modem from virgin, i'm starting to think that maybe the router is faulty, but then why would the lights all show up green.

i'll try it again over the weekend and see if i can get it working.

1 other thing john, a friend told me that i may have to clone the mac address to it in order for it to pick up the modem. He told me to go to http//192.168.0.1 in the browser in order to do this, but when i try i'm getting the no connection page, although i am still connected. I thought this was an ip address that i could go to offline.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: No connection with DIR-615*

I'd have to say the router is defective. There is NO reason that you should have a problem connecting to the router's web configuration after a factory reset!


----------



## mrnebb01 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: No connection with DIR-615*

Thanks john i'll give virgin a ring see about getting a replacement.

any views on why i can't get into http//192.168.0.1
this seems to be the default router settings IP address it even has it on the back of the router but i can't even get into it with a wired connection


----------



## mrnebb01 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: No connection with DIR-615*

OK John i got it going. I think i was turning on the router 1st instead of the modem, although as i turned on the modem 1st i had already disabled my firewall in case it was stopping something.

Here is a new PING command print


Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Andy Neely>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Andy
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon Gigabit Ethernet 10/10
0/1000Base-T Adapter, Copper RJ-45
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-D8-14-7C-6E
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 04 December 2009 18:46:56
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 11 December 2009 18:46:56

C:\Documents and Settings\Andy Neely>ping 192.168.0.100

Pinging 192.168.0.100 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.0.100: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.0.100: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.0.100: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.0.100: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.100:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Andy Neely>ping 192.168.0.1

Pinging 192.168.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Andy Neely>ping 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=125ms TTL=50
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=132ms TTL=50
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=137ms TTL=50
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=131ms TTL=50

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 125ms, Maximum = 137ms, Average = 131ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Andy Neely>ping yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [209.131.36.159] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 209.131.36.159: bytes=32 time=187ms TTL=51
Reply from 209.131.36.159: bytes=32 time=178ms TTL=51
Reply from 209.131.36.159: bytes=32 time=176ms TTL=51
Reply from 209.131.36.159: bytes=32 time=183ms TTL=51

Ping statistics for 209.131.36.159:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 176ms, Maximum = 187ms, Average = 181ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Andy Neely>



A question before i go.... this looks like it's setup on the default settings of the router, is it possible to change these settings or is that only for more advanced users?

If all is well then Thank you for your time.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: No connection with DIR-615*

Well, it looks like it works.

You can go to 192.168.0.1 and configure the settings to your liking. I'd certainly set up wireless encryption to at least WPA, and I prefer WPA2-AES for the best security.


----------

